# Doe that was given lute still pregnant!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So my doe was bred unplanned, got her aborted day24 days later. Now day 74 I got pregnancy test results back (blood) and she is still pregnant!! Bloods pulled 4 days ago.
So my questions are:
Is it best to just let her go to term now?
Will the kids be deformed?
Should I get her aborted now and what strain will that put on her?
Is there a chance the kids are dead inside but she is still carrying them? 

She is currently still acting perfectly normal, no health problems but she is my best doe!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In my opinion, lute now would be very hard on her. Lute is pretty rough on a doe anyway.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

It wasn't lute is was another drug but same affect. It worked on 2 of them and they didn't even change. They cycled 3 days after and then again 21 days after and are still empty (haven't attempted rebreeding) I'm more concerned that we used it and she is still carrying. I am just wanting to be sure that the kids (unborn) won't be affected by it to the point it may cause kidding complications. Or if it's best to do now and have her pass the kids before they are too big. Would an ultrasound show if the kids are viable and will be ok?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What medication was used?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just going by how lute works, I don't think it'd cause deformities in a kid. 
The corpus luteum is what holds the levels of progesterone up to support a pregnancy. Lute is supposed to get rid of that corpus luteum, causing the levels of progesterone to drop and the doe to abort. If it didn't work, I'm not sure that the lute would have done anything to cause deformities.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh wait-it wasn't lute. What was it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think find out what you used and looked into it. If it's just like lute I wouldn't stress. I had a doe that I gave lute to and she still was pregnant and she kidded a nice healthy doeling. Was the drug something that started with DEX??? I don't have my bottle right here so can't give you the full name. I know it is known to cause them to abort as well as it being part of inducing a doe, if that was it I don't think it would cause any issues either


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it possible she was bred again after the lute?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Find out the name of the drug.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No possible way she was bred after drug was given. Still waiting for name from vet but works exactly like lute.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Estrumate, maybe?

The "dex" drug is called dexamethasone. It is a steroid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had lute and estrumate not work. So it is possible and at this point I would just let the pregnancy go.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes let the pregnancy happen. I don't understand why you guys lute pregnancies because they breed a buck you don't want them to. I'm not trying to be rude I'm just trying to understand why you guys think this way.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Yes let the pregnancy happen. I don't understand why you guys lute pregnancies because they breed a buck you don't want them to. I'm not trying to be rude I'm just trying to understand why you guys think this way.


Most people that I see on here do it if a very young doe(think 4 months) accidentally get bred. I'd also do it if I had a very great doe of one breed that got bred by a different buck. I've never done it but I can think of more scenarios too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep. Very young does bred, does bred back to back, an extremely unwanted cross, and small does bred to large bucks are all likely reasons to lute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes mine is a small doe to a large buck. Buck jumped in with them. I had bred her the day before to the Buck I wanted but then the Buck got in. We terminated to stop kidding problems with our little does and have since sold the buck (won't keep a jumper!)


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So she is half way through pregnancy. Today is Saturday and my vet is talking to other vets to try and figure out what to do in the best interest of the doe


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man. Praying for the best for your doe. I had a Mini bred to a standard (total accident, caught too late to lute) and she delivered fine - it was harder than usual for her, but nothing disastrous happened.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The hormones that cause abortion will not harm the kids if they didn't successfully end the pregnancy. 

To JK's question about why anyone would Lute, I had to use it for the first time this year after my neighbor's Nigerian buck got loose and bred several of my does. I breed registered full-size dairy goats and packgoats. I want nothing to do with minis and I'm not going to waste a whole kidding season on goats I have absolutely no use for and that I'd have trouble selling.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My very small and very young doeling was accidentally bred last fall. She is the only daughter I have from my old girl that just passed away.

I felt that letting her continue the pregnancy was a risk to her life. Her life was more important than the kids she was possibly carrying. At the point in pregnancy you use lute the "kids" are a group of cells. 

Now I think aborting now would be very hard on the does health and I don't know that it would be safest for her. 

Have vets on stand by for a c section...

The medication shouldn't have affected the kids in utero.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't think Kids are a group of cells. Any time I have an accidental breeding I let it go. I don't like the thought of aborting. I'm a Christian so in ways it's against my religion. I don't know maybe I'm dumb for thinking this way but that's how I think.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's your own opinion and your right to manage your animals how you wish but you should also respect those who choose to do what they wish with their animals. 
I can not say I am pro abortion but I am very much pro safety of my animals as well as my business. No matter how much I love my goats, and I'm sure others can relate, they are still livestock/animals. They sleep out side, they don't get showers daily, sold, and at times ate. So even though no I would not have a abortion myself yes I would do so with my goats. I also would never butcher a person and eat them but I would a goat.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't like the thought of abortion. But I also am not going to risk my goat's life for kids that id be eating at a later date anyways...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Also I think this post is going off topic. Not really a place to be debating "abortion"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep on topic. Keep it friendly, keep it fun. Stick to answering the OP's question only.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is off topic and a very sensitive subject to many people.

No one is wrong here, and everyone has the right to feel the way they do about it.
So please, we need to just put on the breaks and not continue this discussion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things Bree?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm curious what the drug was and the vets answer to if they should continue the pregnancy or not. I wonder if you can schedule for her to birth at the vets office? For safety? I'd be worried just like you are, I'd have luted as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm curious what the drug is too! Maybe it's something that can be found without needing a vet


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm curious what the drug is too! Maybe it's something that can be found without needing a vet


that is a good question! There have been times I've considered aborting and "oops" breeding but at $200+ to have the vet show up to my house it would have to be a too young doe bred to a too large buck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

From what I've read on here over a couple years, it seems that when this kind of thing happens that if the pregnancy continues, the kids are just fine.  Best of luck to you and your doe. If she was bred to a large buck you may want to consider giving her a pinch of red raspberry leaf every day to strengthen her uterus.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok spoke to vet this morning. The product is basically lute with a different name (Australian). At this stage she believes too risky to abort. We will continue pregnancy and vet will be advised on due date close to when she is due to be on standby in case


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh dang I keep forgetting your in Australia and things are different. But she will be ok, don't over feed her especially the last month. You have a vet so let me tell you that will be a life saver right there. If you need help you got it!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is on grazing all day and locked up at night with hay (pea hay). We don't feed much grain at all (1/4-1/2cup per goat) until after they have kidded. Do you think this feeding will be ok for her?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I guess the bonus is that when she kids it will be very easy to know who the sire is. I bred her to an elf ear buck the day before the other buck (Nubian/ boer type) jumped in. She has small pixie ears so the ears alone should help me know who the sire is


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh so there a good chance she won't have jumbo kids then?! Nutrition is so not my thing so I'll leave it to someone else lol the only thing for sure I know is mine on brows and alfalfa only I have ok sized kids and (knock on wood) no preg. Tox. Since I've gone this way


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I'm really hoping the buck I put her with is the one that took but the risk of it being the massive buck is still a big possibility too :/ normally we start introducing lucerne (alfalfa) to our goats in the last 4-5 weeks before being due. We add chaff to their grain so they get about 1 cup Lucerne chaff and also give lucerne hay at about 1 book between 2/3 does


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think they can have multiple sire's... 

Fingers crossed though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That little bit of feed is fine.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope it's the sire you want my doe had two baby dads a fainter and Kiko!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it goes well. 

Good advice given.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes even if there is one kid to each sire I'm still hoping it will be easy to know. To the planned Buck the kid should have tight pixie or elf ears and to the other buck I'm guessing they will be airplane ears/ longer ears. I'm hoping she has twins like normal so it's 2 smaller kids and not 1 monster kid :/ I feel better knowing i have my vet ready to be on standby in case of Emerg


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am curious, did the doe kid? If so, I sure hope all went well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to hear an update too.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She kidded triplet girls 17 days ago. Unfortunately one was still born  a lovely blue eyed tight pixie Black and Tan Swiss. 
The brown doe kid pictured has blue eyes and tight pixie so is one buck (same as still born) this was the correct buck... it has to be as they had blue eyes and tight pixie ears. 
The coloured dapple Swiss is the oops buck :/ 
We have sent away DNA to be sure


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!  Glad she did ok. Sorry you lost one though.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Super cute!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes this was her first time with triplets and she has never lost a kid. She was heartbroken. The still born had a very thick sack as well. Gretal (mom) also struggled passing afterbirth but after a shot passed in 2-3 hours. 25 hours after birth.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, her surviving kids are completely adorable! Please give her a hug from me if she will permit it!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> Aww, her surviving kids are completely adorable! Please give her a hug from me if she will permit it!


Thank you  we are keeping her girls. She is my special doe and I try and keep all her doe kids, grandkids etc. I will give her a hug from you  she loves cuddles just as long as no strangers touch her or look at her wrong haha


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the doe kids, so sorry you lost one. They are pretty babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The twins today (plus friend) they just wanted to nap and she wanted to play! 
The twins are Martha (spotted) and Mabel (brown) the friend is Vera


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Bree_6293 said:


> Thank you  we are keeping her girls. She is my special doe and I try and keep all her doe kids, grandkids etc. I will give her a hug from you  she loves cuddles just as long as no strangers touch her or look at her wrong haha


Aww, thank you! So it is best you deliver the hug!

You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day!

(http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?)


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

On ya Bree pretty bubs,teejae


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> Aww, thank you! So it is best you deliver the hug!
> 
> You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day!
> 
> (http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?)


Just submitted  I could talk about her all day haha


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

teejae said:


> On ya Bree pretty bubs,teejae


Thank you  we are always so happy with gretal and her babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! What cuties! I am so glad your kidding had a (mostly) happy ending.


----------

